# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing Ltd: Audi S3 + A6 - Winter detailing in Telford! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing Ltd: Audi S3 + A6 - Winter detailing in Telford! ▄▀*




















This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Both look very nice, great work as always buddy.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice work. Love that s3


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice work mate :thumb:

Any more info about the sealant you're using over the Cleaner Fluid? Just curious as very few would bond to such an oily product such as CF


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work & a tidy write up:thumb: How highly do you rate the planet polish wheel sealant or is just simpler to use in these weather conditions than autobahn?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:
> 
> Any more info about the sealant you're using over the Cleaner Fluid? Just curious as very few would bond to such an oily product such as CF


It was cleaner fluid pro that i used. Its far less oily than the tradition cleaner fluid. And it was 476s on that day!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice work & a tidy write up:thumb: How highly do you rate the planet polish wheel sealant or is just simpler to use in these weather conditions than autobahn?


It was a very very cold day and i like to apply autobahn by hand. I opted for the planet polish sealant as i could apply it via MF pad with it being in liquid form.

I have had great results from it!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply mate:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Miglior said:


> It was cleaner fluid pro that i used. Its far less oily than the tradition cleaner fluid. And it was 476s on that day!


:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice work mate. Two very nice looking cars!


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

how weired in the last two days i have seen this s3 four times and each time think to myself i want that car.not sure when you did the wash but the s3 is looking nice and shiny still.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wanna veccy said:


> how weired in the last two days i have seen this s3 four times and each time think to myself i want that car.not sure when you did the wash but the s3 is looking nice and shiny still.


haha, how do you know its the same one!


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Top job. Great write up and pics :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice to see you out and about for a change... wrong time of year to do it mind you! Brrrrrr 

Quality work as always!

:thumb:


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice work, hows the SV metal polish?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice as usual!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice! Both looking much better!

Thought you didn't do outdoor detailing anymore though?!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

nice work mate well done


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cracking work, good job as always! Love the S3 complete with bucket seats!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Refined Detail said:


> Nice! Both looking much better!
> 
> Thought you didn't do outdoor detailing anymore though?!


I am not a fan of machine polishing away from the unit. Plus who said I did it outdoors?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

next door neighbour has a nicer car :d  lol

top job


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Haha. I Think I gave the owner of the Rs a card


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

:thumb: fella very nice :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

lovely seats in that s3


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Fabulous, really nice S3 there. Few years ago I wouldn't have thought you could make white shine like that!

What are those gloves you're wearing - looks handy in cold weather!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work matey.:thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

very nice work and 2 lovely motors


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ADW said:


> Nice work, hows the SV metal polish?


Expensive but bloody good!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great work, both look stunning.


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

Miglior said:


> haha, how do you know its the same one!


does xer meen anything to u.i think it xer any way.lol


----------



## ttrini67 (Jan 16, 2011)

very nice work.


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Both looking very nice, great work there.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely work that man.

How is your work place coming along fella?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wanna veccy said:


> does xer meen anything to u.i think it xer any way.lol


It xertainly does


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

Miglior said:


> It xertainly does


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

JD said:


> Lovely work that man.
> 
> How is your work place coming along fella?


Ok mate. It's hard to have down time when you've got cars booked in. I managed to paint some of the floor today! Pics soon!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

love Audi's... Love S3's.. Love White!! 

Love this thread


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for that karlos. I do have a soft spot for the newer s3s. I do quite a lot and alwAys end up looking to buy one. Maybe I'll replace the golf with one


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Got to agree on that, i love the look of the new S3 very nice indeed.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

lovely stuff :thumb:

I need some more tyre dressings and have been thinking about trying something new. I have just finished the rest of my Valet Pro protectant, which i think is great. I like how it can be diluted for desired sheen and durability is great too.

What is the durabililty like for the Swissvax Pneu? Can it be diluted?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I have never diluted pneu and would suggest doing. 

I don't use it for durability more so just about perfect looks everytime


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Great work as always. Nice RS in the background there too!


----------

